# [C++] Die einzelnen Zeilen einer Textdatei einlesen



## onkelv (7. Oktober 2004)

Versuche gerade mit Hilfe einer Datei die Daten für eine selbsterstellte Tabelle einzulesen.

In der ersten Zeile der Datei soll die Anzahl der Spalten der Tabelle stehen in der zweiten Zeile die Anzahl der Reihen. Versuche jetzt mit "fgets" die einzelen Zeilen auszulesen, dies klappt aber nur für die erste Zeile. Wollte jetzt mal fragen wie ich es schaffe das er in die zweite Zeile der Datei springt ?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mit diesen infos schon was anfangen.

Gruß OnkelV


----------



## C Coder (7. Oktober 2004)

ich glaub es gibt da einen befehl - getline heißt der -
aber ich weiß grad nicht wie der aufgerufen wird. Schau mal in die MSDN


----------



## TakaBo (7. Oktober 2004)

Da Du C++ benutzt, kannst das doch einfacher haben:


```
#include <iostream.h>
#include <fstream.h>
.
char pcBuff[100];
.
.
ifstream infile("test.txt");
if ( !infile.is_open()) { cout << "Fehler:Datei konnte nicht geöffnet werden\n"; return; }
while (! infile.eof() )
{
    infile.getline (pcBuff,100);
    cout << pcBuff << endl;
}
```

Gruss TB


----------

